# Hip Hop Artists fighting MMA on BET Network (no, I'm not kidding)



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.newsday.com/sports/ny-spcombat115125866mar11,0,6957021.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines

If you read that article about undergound mma fighting, there is a paragraph about halfway down that reads:



> Also in the crowd were Campbell McLaren and David Isaacs, two of the sport's pioneers. The two owned the production company that produced the first Ultimate Fighting Championship in 1993 in Denver. Isaacs is best known for inventing "the Octagon," the eight-sided cage used in UFC events. The two have since sold the UFC and are now working on a show with Black Entertainment Television that will feature hip-hop celebrities competing in a mixed martial arts tournament.


 
When will crappy tv ever end?

AoG


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 11, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> When will crappy tv ever end?


 
When people stop watching it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 11, 2007)

I for one am not going to watch this one.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 11, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> When people stop watching it.


 
aka: never
:-(

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Mar 11, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.newsday.com/sports/ny-spcombat115125866mar11,0,6957021.story?coll=ny-sports-headlinesWhen will crappy tv ever end?



There's a reason I watch a lot of DVDs...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you happen to see ALL the rules



> No biting, no gouging, no groin shots and no fishhooking a move in which you stick your fingers inside a mouth and pull to cause great pain.



Hopefully Darwin was right and they will all soon be gone.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 11, 2007)

> No biting, no gouging, no groin shots and no fishhooking a move in which you stick your fingers inside a mouth and pull to cause great pain.


 
Too wordy.  Try this:



> No kenpo


 
Much better.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 11, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> When will crappy tv ever end?


 
That's a silly question :lol:
This show might actually be entertaining to watch. Take Rap: East coast vs. West coast + "MMA" + Jerry Springer. Trash TV at it's best!


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 13, 2007)

*Thread moved to Horror Stories*

-Ronald Shin
-MT Moderator


----------



## phlaw (Mar 14, 2007)

Sounds like the same rules of the original UFC except no groin shots...


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

I dunno, Hip hop artists stupid enough to walk insode an MMA ring..... hmmm do they put them up against trained fighters?    There would be less stupid people in the world once they'd had a little sense knocked into them.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2007)

Just what we need in MA another show showing how bad it is, when will thye ever stop this train wreck.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm fearing a poorly implemented cross-over between this show and the Def Jam line of video games.

*shudder*


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2007)

Lets start a pool... 5 bucks to get in:

How long before some Hip Hop artist gets his ego bruised enough that him or his crew go back and shoot someone over it?​


----------



## jim777 (Apr 18, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Lets start a pool... 5 bucks to get in:​
> 
> How long before some Hip Hop artist gets his ego bruised enough that him or his crew go back and shoot someone over it?​


 
That's what I was thinking...Doesn't hip hop take a rather romantic view of guns and shooting people in general? Certainly a lot of famous artists have died of 'lead poisoning' in the past...


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 28, 2007)

"I don't gang-bang, or shoot out bang-bang,
the relentless lyrics the only dope I sling,
I'm a true master, you can check my credentials 
'cause I choose to use my infinite potential, 
got a freaky, freaky, freaky freaky flow, 
control the mic like Fidel Castro locked Cuba
so deep that you can scuba dive/my jive
origin is unknown like the Jubas
I've accumulated honies all across the map
'cause I'd rather bust a nut than bust a cap in
your back
in fact my rap snaps ya sacroilliac
I'm the mack so i don't need to tote a Mac..."


----------



## That One Guy (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> When people stop watching it.



Which means: "When there are no more crappy people"


I forsee bad television persisting for quite some time.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe this isn't a terrible idea...
Wait....lemme finish.

I'm so sick of wannabes that think they know about fighting...be it in ring or out.  People that find out that I fight and instruct fighters always think they know something, until they come into the gym and quit a day or two later.

MAYBE...some stupid thugs will get into the ring and begin slap boxing each other and rain down some fierce purple nurples and wedgies upon each other, finally bringing them to the realization that they do not know what the heck they're doing.

Or maybe it'll just stink real bad.


----------

